# Galaxy S2 overheating phenomenally



## utkarsh (May 18, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S II i9100g, which i brought exactly 1 month ago.

It has been at the service centre for a total of over 15 days, covering 4 visits.
Samsung India is illiterate i guess. 

Now to other s2 users, my phone heats up like hell. i use the wifi hotspot (on a 2G network) and it heats beyond 55 degrees Celsius almost instantly, and sways between 55 and 60.

Is this normal, or there is something really wrong with the phone??

The service centre has not been able to rectify issues with my phone despite so many visits. I got fed up and mailed Samsung on supprt.india@samsung.com
All they say is to take the phone to the service centre.

Is there anyway i can get it replaced, or get my money back. The phone is a pain in the...you know what.


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

u r doing wifi hotspot in 2G network huh


----------



## blue_earth (May 18, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S II i9100g, which i brought exactly 1 month ago.
> 
> It has been at the service centre for a total of over 15 days, covering 4 visits.
> Samsung India is illiterate i guess.
> ...



All android phones have serious heating issues. My Galaxy Note heats up like crazy when I'm using WiFi while charging it simultaneously. I had G+ Instant Upload turned on once (WiFi Only) and while charging the temperature went upto 62 degrees! The screen became pretty hot. I immediately stopped charging and it came back to normal (around 35-38 degrees). I have noticed that WIFI and HSDPA really cause serious heating issues. 

I have just learnt to live with it now. All androids have this problem and there is no proper solution that I have come across till date


----------



## montsa007 (May 18, 2012)

Have you tried reducing the screen brightness, and am assuming you overcharge the phone (Charging when the battery is more than 30%, its not a good move)?

Are any background apps running? (You hit the home button instead of going to the task manager and closing it)

Btw you are not alone
Samsung Galaxy s2 heating problem
Heating problem with S2 - Android Forums
Device is heating up very fast - Android Forums

Install a battery temperature widget, btw heating is normal in droid phones.

It could be that you may have a faulty unit (excessive heating), I don't use Android/Samsung anymore so am not sure how their warranty or replacement thing works.

Remember, The more cores a phone has, the more gas it produces, since it can't fart (atleast not for now), it accumulates the heat and its battery/brain gets heated.


----------



## utkarsh (May 20, 2012)

Well, i dont charge the phone unless the battery is <5% OR i'm stepping outside for long.

I ALWAYS close ALL apps using the task manager. As for screen brightness, i turn it down to the MINIMUM, except when playing Fruit Ninja, or Temple Run. 

How does Samsung expecty a user to put a hot brick to their ears, while it burns a hole in our hand, on our faces, and in our pockets.

Seriously, how is it ONLY samsung devices heat up. Dont hear HTC phones burn like this !!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 21, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S II i9100g, which i brought exactly 1 month ago.
> 
> It has been at the service centre for a total of over 15 days, covering 4 visits.
> Samsung India is illiterate i guess.
> ...



1. You can charge your phone at any time you want, at any level of battery. Nothing happens to the battery. I am speaking from 8 years experience of using half a dozen phones.

2. Don't use a task manager. Don't close all apps. It drains battery and uses CPU power unnecessarily. Let Android take care of it in the background. Unless you know an app that is buggy and is a drain on battery, don't bother with task managers.

3. Galaxy S2 is known to heat up. I was casually using one yesterday, and was really shocked to see the phone get very warm, near the camera area at the back. I wasn't doing anything heavy... just snapping a few pics and browsing the internet. I believe this problem will be sorted out once Samsung releases ICS update for the phone in India. A firmware update...


----------



## PCWORM (Dec 19, 2012)

I got the same problem with my newly bought Samsung s2. The problem is mostly related to improper modem driver in the new official ICS ROM. Use this xda thread for directions on changing the modem driver. 

[ Overheating fix ] Samsung galaxy s2 / also fix for gps and signal loss. - xda-developers

I changed mine to XXLPH and since then my phone shows no overheating while browsing the internet simultaneously while playing music.


----------



## Paras Lehana (Dec 31, 2012)

Download BetterBatteryStats from Play Store and select partial wakelocks and see which app is preventing the mobile to go into deep sleep! 
I'm sure you ain't even able to charge your phone, right?


----------



## utkarsh (Jan 7, 2013)

oh i'm done making efforts.
the handset's been to the service centres over 9 times. A total of >30 days at the service centre. camera, motherboard, sensors, storage, all replaced at least once. it's still a pain in my a**.

As soon as i get a duplicate bill from the shop i purchased it from, i'm sending samsung a notice via the consumer court. i've had enough.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 7, 2013)

utkarsh said:


> oh i'm done making efforts.
> the handset's been to the service centres over 9 times. A total of >30 days at the service centre. camera, motherboard, sensors, storage, all replaced at least once. it's still a pain in my a**.
> 
> As soon as i get a duplicate bill from the shop i purchased it from, i'm sending samsung a notice via the consumer court. i've had enough.



Maybe u r using wrongly. My advice to u is try different mobile service provider with good signal.

Tether wifi on 2g doesn't make any sense. 

( i saw lot's of ppl download movies from torrent via 2g). No offence to OP


----------

